# Manual Tilt....??



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Part number 32, release lever

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/274_160.cfm


Part number 7, tilt lock

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/274_170.cfm

If the engine is in reverse, it won't tilt... :-?


----------



## Capt Dan Medina (Apr 28, 2008)

> Part number 32, release lever
> 
> http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury-outboard/parts/274_160.cfm
> 
> ...




what he said


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

ok...went out and removed the tilt lock pin, nothing....

So, then I was looking for the release lever. I have one on the starboard side of the clamp mount, but it will not move up down left or right....? Looking at the first schematic, I am having difficulty locating part no. 31 and 32. 
This motor is new to me, so I am wondering if it was removed for some reason?

Part 21, the hook assembly is there, but not the other two. :-?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

What year is the outboard?
Don't forget to put the adjustment pin back in the holes it came from.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

When the adjustment pin is removed, the motor still will not tilt up....The handle on the side that looks like it would allow the motor to tilt will not move at all...I would take it off, but the way it is situated on the clamp mount I am not sure I could get it back on. 

At the top of the clamp there is a large tube with two large nuts on each end...could loosening these nuts allow the motor to tilt upward?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's the tilt tube, the pivot point the engine rotates up/down on.
Loosening a turn or two won't hurt.


What model year is the outboard?   :-?


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I believe the model year is '85. There are two zerk fittings for great on the tilt tube in the middle between the two large nuts. Could that pivot point lock up?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

On older outboards that tilt tube would corrode.
The tube is steel, the brackets aluminum.
Without regular lubrication, aluminum to steel corrosion occurs.
If it corroded inside the pivots, that would act as a lock.
See if you can get it to rotate by turning both end nuts
the same direction at the same time.


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

i was able to get it to tilt by prying it from the underside of the clamp, but it still is not moving freely. I think the tilt tube is corroded inside the clamp mount. I tried tapping out the tilt tube, but it is in there pretty good and will not move.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I worked on an old Merc that had a frozen tilt tube.
Tried penetrating oil, tapping, pipe wrench, nothing worked.
Ended up removing the engine from the transom
cut the tube with a sawzall and a metal cutting blade.
Cut as close to the brackets as possible,
then applied heat to the brackets using a propane torch.
That loosened the joints enough to work the remaining pieces of tube out.
Couldn't use the torch while mounted on the transom.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Before you get out the saw, Try heating the ends of the tilt tube. Better yet, take it to a very mature marine mechanic and have him do it for you. What he will do is apply heat (without setting the boat on fire) to the areas of the tilt tube where plastic bushings are located. The plastic bushing will melt just enough to free up the tilting. Then get a grease gun and lube the two fittings enough to keep grease in the corroded areas inside the tube. If you overheat it and melt too much the engine will vibrate at low speeds and power settings. In the event you have to go further to solve the problem the heat will simplify the dis-assembly of the unit.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

